# Quiche ideas



## Siegal (Sep 28, 2012)

Decided to bring quiche to a potluck. It has a healthy theme so probably best to do crust less. Needs to be meatless and shellfishless (fish ok). I'm thinking of bringing 2 or 3 depending on how big the guest list gets. Need ideas
Thinking a smoked salmon quiche; maybe asparagus and something? Any ideas/recipes


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Decided to bring quiche to a potluck. It has a healthy theme so probably best to do crust less. Needs to be meatless and shellfishless (fish ok). I'm thinking of bringing 2 or 3 depending on how big the guest list gets. Need ideas
> Thinking a smoked salmon quiche; maybe asparagus and something? Any ideas/recipes




If you're going to use whole eggs in your quiche I wouldn't worry about the healthfulness of the crust.


----------



## Siegal (Sep 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If you're going to use whole eggs in your quiche I wouldn't worry about the healthfulness of the crust.



Eggs aren't unhealthy. They are whole, natural, and full of nutrients, Plus there is only usually 4 or so in a quiche that serves 6. So less than an egg a person. 

Normal crust on the other hand is empty calories of bleached flour stripped of all nutrients, and hydrogenized shortening or margarine  or butter (although butter is ok in my book but kind of fatty) with little vitamins....

Besides just because you use one"fatty" ingredient doesn't mean you need to throw all caution to the wind


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Eggs aren't unhealthy. They are whole, natural, and full of nutrients, Plus there is only usually 4 or so in a quiche that serves 6. So less than an egg a person.
> 
> Normal crust on the other hand is empty calories of bleached flour stripped of all nutrients, and hydrogenized shortening or margarine  or butter (although butter is ok in my book but kind of fatty) with little vitamins....
> 
> Besides just because you use one"fatty" ingredient doesn't mean you need to throw all caution to the wind




I only mentioned this because many health-conscious people reject eggs as a healthful food based on its high cholesterol count.  I agree with you and personally don't have an issue with eggs.  

Isn't a quiche without a crust an omelet/fritatta?


----------



## Siegal (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea i hate that egg thing! My inlaws drive my husband nuts about not eating eggs and butter but raised him to eat only margarine, pastries and cake, meat, and proceeded carbohydrates. No veggies, whole grains,or fish. 

The eggs and butter so unhealthy! But a diet of margarine, rice, white bread, cake and McDonald's totally ok!

Anyway - not so good on terminology. Crust less quiche may = frittata


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2012)

I like plain onion with caraway seeds and sharp cheddar cheese.

I just cook down the onions and caraway seeds in butter and make an onion jam.

I mix that with one cup of milk, two eggs, a cup of grated cheese, salt, pepper, nutmeg. Pour into a 9 inch shell and bake at 425 for fifteen minutes, reduce heat to 350 for another 20 to 30 minutes, cool slightly and enjoy.

I usually use evaporated milk.

I usually cheat and use a frozen crust.

I add up to two cups of vegetables or meats. 

Leftover broccoli is very nice.

We call it egg pie at my house, it is a great way to use musgoes!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2012)

The LCBO Food and Drink magazine has some tasty quiche recipes:

Recipe Search Results

I've made this Swiss Chard tart a number of times. The last time I made a whole-wheat crust (I think I put pics in "what are you baking today"):

Recipe Details

I've also made this zucchini tart several times: 

Recipe Details

I've also made this tart with regular pie crust:

Recipe Details

(More tomato tart recipes are at this Recipe Search Results).

Fooey on those who don't eat eggs--divided re: the number of slices, there aren't a lot of eggs per serving.


----------

